# Not sure at all what I have.



## ssrs396 (Sep 5, 2014)

Not sure what kind of bike I have. When I was a young lad I pulled bikes apart. This bike my parents had in one of their barns. Everything looks normal until I got to the rear end.. It looks like a clutch pack or some thing... Though I know it's the brakes. Not sure how to clean it. Should I replace it with some thing dif. The rear rim is iffy. Kind of rusty a bit. Painted rim. If anyone know the kind and year that would be cool too. I'm thinking a coast king???


----------



## ssrs396 (Sep 5, 2014)

ssrs396 said:


> Not sure what kind of bike I have. When I was a young lad I pulled bikes apart. This bike my parents had in one of their barns. Everything looks normal until I got to the rear end.. It looks like a clutch pack or some thing... Though I know it's the brakes. Not sure how to clean it. Should I replace it with some thing dif. The rear rim is iffy. Kind of rusty a bit. Painted rim. If anyone know the kind and year that would be cool too. I'm thinking a coast king???




How do I add pics???  Crazy


----------



## Euphman06 (Sep 5, 2014)

ssrs396 said:


> How do I add pics???  Crazy




You have to host them with a service like photobucket.com first before you can attach them to here.


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 5, 2014)

You probably get some amount of web space with your internet service subscription, and here's a couple links that might help:
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?488-how-to-post-pics
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?14163-How-to-post-pictures-part-2-!

Is this what you have?


----------



## Waterland (Sep 5, 2014)

You don't need to host pics, you can upload them directly from your computer.  After you have typed your post but before submitting it, click the "manage attachments" button below the text box, then click the "add files" button in the new window that pops up.  Select "browse" and select the photo file from your computer that you want to upload, once you've selected it, hit the "upload" button.  It will show up in the bottom of the window.  Hit "insert inline" so that it shows up as part of the post.  Hit "done" then go back to the text box and move the line that says [ attach]000000[/attach] to the end of the post.  Now you have a picture in your post.


----------



## mickeyc (Sep 5, 2014)

*Me too*



Waterland said:


> You don't need to host pics, you can upload them directly from your computer.  After you have typed your post but before submitting it, click the "manage attachments" button below the text box, then click the "add files" button in the new window that pops up.  Select "browse" and select the photo file from your computer that you want to upload, once you've selected it, hit the "upload" button.  It will show up in the bottom of the window.  Hit "insert inline" so that it shows up as part of the post.  Hit "done" then go back to the text box and move the line that says [ attach]000000[/attach] to the end of the post.  Now you have a picture in your post.




That's how I've always done it.  Works great.


Mike


----------



## ssrs396 (Sep 5, 2014)

rustjunkie said:


> You probably get some amount of web space with your internet service subscription, and here's a couple links that might help:
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?488-how-to-post-pics
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?14163-How-to-post-pictures-part-2-!
> 
> Is this what you have?




Yes that's it...


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 5, 2014)

That's a New Departure Model D coaster brake hub, the discs are for braking. You can use the search here or google to find info on service.


----------



## ssrs396 (Sep 5, 2014)

*Pics take five..*

Here we go.. Try number five..


----------



## jpromo (Sep 5, 2014)

The frame you have is a late 50s-60s HP Snyder frame. Most common badges would be Rollfast or Hawthorne. That's a New Departure coaster brake and ND went defunct in 1954, turning up as late as '56 or so, but those wheels are likely not original to this frame. Clean with your favorite solution and oil the discs. Do not grease discs. Grease bearings but do not grease discs. Oil discs.


----------



## JimK (Sep 5, 2014)

I hope that it is OK to post this link because it really helped me a lot. Well worth reading

http://ratrodbikes.com/forum/index.php?threads/new-departure-model-d-rebuild.30484/

JimK


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 5, 2014)

*Ebola!*

Better get checked out!


----------



## cds2323 (Sep 5, 2014)

jpromo said:


> The frame you have is a late 50s-60s HP Snyder frame. Most common badges would be Rollfast or Hawthorne. That's a New Departure coaster brake and ND went defunct in 1954, turning up as late as '56 or so, but those wheels are likely not original to this frame. Clean with your favorite solution and oil the discs. Do not grease discs. Grease bearings but do not grease discs. Oil discs.




ND did not go defunct in 54. Lasted until 1959. Not sure where that info is from.


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Sep 8, 2014)

https://history.gmheritagecenter.com/wiki/index.php/New_Departure_Manufacturing_Company


It wasn't me I swear.


----------

